# Mbu puffer Vs African Cichlid



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so i have a happy mbu in a 180g . but thinking of switching too African Cichlid tank what your opinion what should i do


----------



## vivienne (Oct 12, 2010)

dont think this is in the right section... :S


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> so i have a happy mbu in a 180g . but thinking of switching too African Cichlid tank what your opinion what should i do


Kinda like saying.."I have a happy wife at home but I want to try dating someone else...

Seriously though..are you happy staring at one nice fish or would you rather look at a multitude of different colors that Africans are known for?

Only you can decide that...


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

adanac50 said:


> Kinda like saying.."I have a happy wife at home but I want to try dating someone else...
> 
> Seriously though..are you happy staring at one nice fish or would you rather look at a multitude of different colors that Africans are known for?
> 
> Only you can decide that...


its really a hard choice. i would like to do both


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

You just answered your own question, Johnny! :lol:


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Well the mbu reaches 2+ feet, so you may have to rehome it eventually. Something to consider there. I like them both; great personalities, lots of fun to watch, and will eagerly accept food from owner's fingers (although with cichlids theres no chance you'll lose a finger =P), it's a tough decision, but personally I would keep the puffer till it starts to get too big for the 180, and then get a bigger tank/give hime away, and switch to Africans.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello do you still have the 9 frontosas in there ? that is one cool puffer if you could keep him with others i would keep him, at-least until he is getting too big. personally i don't like small pop tanks but that puffer is sweet. Hope that helps. Cheers


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Unless you plan on getting the size of tank you know your gonna need for the Mbu in the future I would try and get rid of him and do the african setup.


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> Unless you plan on getting the size of tank you know your gonna need for the Mbu in the future I would try and get rid of him and do the african setup.


Agreed with Aaron. The mbu is a very rewarding fish but takes more money and time then the africans. With the africans you could have a nice large group of varying species.


----------

